# Photo Posting – A How To Guide



## Scot_Gore

Photo Posting – A How To Guide

MB1 said he had received several requests on how to post photos on Road Bike Review. He asked if I’d write something up to help the RBR community. Here goes.

There’s two ways to post photos here on RBR, 1) hosted by RBR and 2) hosted elsewhere.

I’ll begin by explaining how to load your photos to RBR and have them hosted by Road Bike Review.








A new window will pop up that looks like this.









Notice on the Attachment Key that RBR supports several upload formats. The most common one you will use will be jpg. Notice the parameters that RBR can accept a maximum jpg size of 195.3 KB and a maximum width of 1024 pixels. Be aware that even that RBR allows you to post pictures 1024 pixels wide, they become difficult for many users to view beyond a width of 600 pixels. It’s recommended to keep your photos at 600 pixels. 

NOTE: Most likely your photos won’t be able to be loaded directly from your camera to RBR, you will need to edit them in some kind of photo editing software to get them down to 600 pixels and compressed to 195.3 KB or less. There are all kinds of different software that does this. I won’t try to explain that process here, it will be very different depending on the editing software you are using. 

To load your photos click the top Browse button. Another box will pop up:








This is a standard search box. Navigate through your directories until you find the folder you stored your photos in. It defaults to the list mode shown above. It’s sometimes helpful to use the View Menu button in the top right to change the display. Thumbnail will help you locate the picture you want. Details will help you confirm that you have the photo down under the 195.3 KB limit. 

Click on the photo you want to upload. It’s file name will now appear in the top box as shown below. 








Click Upload and close the box by clicking “Close this window”.

NOTE: You will notice that there are 5 spaces to load up attachments to your post. I’ve never had any luck loading more than one photo at a time. To load additional pictures to the post click the Upload Photos and repeat the above process.
NOTE 2: If you try to upload a picture that is too big a variety and seemingly random set of errors messages occur. Sometimes it will tell you explicitly in the black part of the box that your file is too big and just how big it is, sometimes it will tell you that your Connection was Reset, and sometimes it just sits there and won’t take the upload. Whatever you experience most likely the problem is that your file is too big. Go back to your photo editing software and check it out. 

As you load up attachments they will be displayed here:









Once you’ve loaded all the photos you want on your post, click Submit New Thread. You will be brought to a preview window. Your photos will not be seen in this preview mode. You will need to completely submit the thread to see the pictures. This trip’s allot of people up. Hit submit and admire your work. You’re done. 

___________________________________________________________________________​The second method to post photos on RBR is to reference photos hosted on other websites as image tags in your post. There’s several ways to do this. I’m going to explain the one I use the most and leave the others for you to discover on your own. 

Have two browser sessions running. One browser running RBR and the other whatever site is hosting the pictures you want to display in your post. Begin the same way; click the New Thread button in RBR.

Write your opening text as you would any other post. Then click the little yellow icon that looks like a mountainscape.








A box will pop up ready for you to paste the web location of the image you want to include in your post. 

Click over to your other browser where the image you want to show is hosted. Right click on top of the picture. A menu will pop up, select properties. Select the entire web address in the properties box and right click on it and choose copy.








In this example I’m using Steephill’s site to grab a picture of his Cycling Trip in France. 

Click back to the browser running RBR. Highlight the entire “http//” text, right click and select paste. The web address of your picture will be pasted into the box. 








Click OK
New text will appear in your message that looks something like this: 
[IMG ]http://www.steephill.tv/galleries/2005/high-pyrenees/pictures/tourmalet%20sheep%20are%20%231729a.html[/IMG]

You can repeat this process for as many images as you want. The handy thing about this method is that it allows you to post a picture, write some text, post another picture, write some text…..without having to start a new response thread. All your pictures and all your text appear in a single post.

Hope this helps new posters and anyone else having picture posts troubles.

Scot


----------



## MB1

*Scot, you are THE man!*

I am glad I asked you to do this, I could never have done it so well.

Thanks.
MB1


----------

